# no bubblenest???



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi so i am currently attemting to breed my male Roger ( after roger taylor drummer of queen) with my female Ember. I put the female in the 20 gal tank last night after introducing him first. ( she is floating in a covered jar) And i have been feeding bloodworms onlyand i see no bubblnest in the syrofoam cup half thats floating in the tank. Does the water HAVE to come up to no more than 6 inches? ( i would but my sponge filter is up near the surface so yeah... Other than that my setup seems fine. Plenty o hiding spots ( trust me there is a lot! >:shock:<) and the water is exactly 80 degrees fareinheight ( or however you spell it lolz) good water quality and of course healthy bettas! When will he make one and will he ever make one???? This is my first time breeding bettas so i could use some help! Thank you!!!! He is also flaring at her a lot and swimming around explorin his new crib lol.

UPDATE!! i just looked in the tank and the FEMALE is blowing bubbles and has a very noticable egg spot!!! YAY Hopefully the male will start to blow bubbles!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

YESSS! Breeding stripes!!!!!!!!:-D:-D!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

GREAT NEWS! I moved the female closer to the cup and he is blowing bubbles like CRAZY!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good would love to see how it goes


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

uh oh... he is not working on it anymore there is like one row of bubbles in the cup thats it....


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Hmm, give him some time I guess. II had problems with the female not getting her stripes, so your farther along then me!:-D


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

How long has it been since you introduced them?
It usually takes some males a couple days to make a nest while other will build one right away. Just give it time


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm having trouble getting my female to show her breeding stripes. She's been in my 10 gallon tank with two different males. There is a bubblenest, and I keep the water around 80-86 degrees but nothing has happened. I've been feeding her live brineshrimp for the past two days and still nothing. She looks to have a round belly and I can see her ovipostor but still nothing is happening.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like it hasn't been long that they've been in the breeding tank. If so, give him time! Patience is one of the most important things about breeding bettas.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

angelus2402004 said:


> I'm having trouble getting my female to show her breeding stripes. She's been in my 10 gallon tank with two different males. There is a bubblenest, and I keep the water around 80-86 degrees but nothing has happened. I've been feeding her live brineshrimp for the past two days and still nothing. She looks to have a round belly and I can see her ovipostor but still nothing is happening.


Im having the exact same problem. If her belly is round and her ovipostor is showing, is it okay to go ahead and release her?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I've released her for a couple of days and still nothing happens. She just runs away when he chases her. Or she just ignores him sometimes.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hm, he is working really hard on it now!!  the only thing is is that after i turn the lights off for the night and turn them back on in the morning it is smaller? what happened?


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Maybe his fins hit them in the dark( can bettas see in the dark?), or they just slowly popped over time, and you notice it because he doesnt work on it in the dark, or I dont know. Haha


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm having the same problem... My female is constantly showing breeding stripes and is nice and round, but she won't go anywhere near the male!!! She's out of her cup, and has been with the male for two days already. WHAT'S HAPPENING?!!!

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Some males will wait until they have eggs to make a nest and other will cover the whole tank with a nest, each male is different.
It is best to turn off any filtration too, the water movement can disturb the nest
If you have of plenty hiding places or plants in the spawning tank so that the female has a place to get away from the male and rest it is best to release both in the tank at the same time.
Spawning can take from 1 hour to several days
Flirting is a big part of the act, the male chases the female and this will get her in the mood as well as the hormone that are released-the males will signal the female eggs to ripen and this signal the male that she is ready to spawn.
Soon the male will become gentler and will slap the female with his tail and lead her toward the nest and she will follow in a head down position.
Sometimes the male may attack but she will return head down, this may happen several times.
Then spawning...the male will roll her over and embrace and they both go into a trance , he will recover first and look for eggs and gather them, she will float toward the surface and once recovered will look for eggs and she will either eat them or blow them toward the nest, sometimes eggs will not be released the first couple of times and this is normal, just give them time...so awesome to watch the spawning act....
Once spawning is completed she will leave the nesting site, this is when you want to remove her, you can expect some torn fins and this is normal part of spawning as long as the female is not panting heavy and staying hid all should be fine, leave them alone and give them time.
If no spawning within 3 days of intro remove both to a Qt so they can't see each other and re-condition for 3 day and try again
*Tip-feed mosquito larva or new born guppy fry daily while they are together in the spawning tank or as a conditioning food


----------

